# Cutest Dog 2008 Nominations



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I apologized for not being able to revive this thread right away, I've been sick and been quite busy with work. But DUN DUN DUN... time for the nomination...

Please browse this thread and pick the dog you think is the CUTEST! And although we all think our DOGS are the cutest, let others decide if they are, WE CANT VOTE for our own dog. 

Let the voting begins! When voting, please include the name of the dog and the owner (as there are a few dogs here in DF with the same name! Pepper for example!)

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/40304-2008-cutest-dog-contest.html

My vote goes to:

*DIGITSMAMA's IRIS*


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

dieselsmama's ella and charlie combo pic!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

This was a tough choice, all the dogs are super cute!! 

I have decided on JCD, and Bello


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Ella-Sugar Daddy Otis

I had to make myself a list in order to decide...I had no less than 8 on my list to narrow down from...it was a TOUGH choice!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, since I can't vote for Cherokee  I will vote for noisebug's Max.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MegaMuttMom's Cherokee...that pic is just too adorable (sorry Ella...I still want to steal you...)


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Jeez people could you make this any more difficult!!! 

I too had to make a list and I had so much trouble narrowing it down. Wish I could vote for them all, but I guess my vote has to be for: 

*Rough_Collies2008's Miss Angel*!!!! She looks like she is smiling in that picture and knowing her story...she's just too sweet!

(Though I still would like to steal Nubs, Bello, Blake, Dexter, Beavis, Ella and Cricket...if you ever get tired of them you know where to send 'em )


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with littlethor's *Thor*. But there were soooo many cuties.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

It was a hard choice- but I'm going to vote for Squeeker's Libby.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

No kidding this was tough. No pictures of Trey???

My vote is for *Aslan* by Mr. Pooch


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Ahh! I saw this too late to enter. My vote goes to RC's Angel. Tough one though!


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

Since I can't vote for my lil Shiloh, I will vote for 2malts4me's Shopie


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I vote for pooch's Aslan!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

it was a REALLY hard decision but my vote goes to littlethor's thor


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Awww this was really tough. There was 3 that were all really close, but I choose *SDO's Otis*


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok. this was near impossible...but I think I am going to have to vote for MusicMom's Dallas.  Something about those eyes just captured me.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay, after some contemplation I have decided to nominate Darkmoon's Nubs


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Ok. this was near impossible...but I think I am going to have to vote for MusicMom's Dallas.  Something about those eyes just captured me.


*Aww, thanks volleyballgk *


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Shadowsky, 

Thanks for the vote!!

I will have to vote for Noisebug's photo of Max. It makes me go "d'awww...."


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

My vote goes to Sunshyne's dog (I forgot the name)


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

My vote goes to Darkmoon's Nubs


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

It was *SO* hard to decide. I too had to make a list then narrow it down! My vote goes to JessRU09's Dexter!!!!!!!


----------



## noisebug (Nov 22, 2008)

I can't decide, changed my answer in my head 10 times... just too many adorable dogs.

My vote: Shauni, Shauni'sMom. Gorgeous and unique dog, very cute and cuddly looking! I love him.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

So do we have a cutest dog '08?


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I like Aston's VIP 
!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

we need more voters!!!! LOL!  C'mon people VOTE!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

My vote goes for Inga's Oliver (with the xmas hat on)


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

I think they're all cuties, but my vote is for Darkmoon's Nubs


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

noisebug said:


> I can't decide, changed my answer in my head 10 times... just too many adorable dogs.
> 
> My vote: Shauni, Shauni'sMom. Gorgeous and unique dog, very cute and cuddly looking! I love him.


Well, THANK YOU for picking Shauni!!!  We're very honoured to receive your nomination!

My vote is for Laurelin's Bernard. Love those earz!


----------

